

Iteratees Step By Step - dons
http://cdsmith.wordpress.com/2010/05/23/iteratees-step-by-step-part-1/

======
ggchappell
This is a very nice article. It does assume a significant knowledge of Haskell
-- more than the average HN reader has, I imagine. But for those who have it,
this is the best introduction to iteratees that I have seen. (Somewhere,
someone noted that dealing with the iteratee literature "requires a saving
throw vs. confusion".)

Thanks for posting.

